# GMO Labeling



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Coming soon?

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/ag_scientists_to_lawmakers_dont_require_mandatory_gmo_labeling_NAA_Boyce_Thompson/


----------

